# The Hipster Logger



## PB (Jan 24, 2012)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/VFRuMA4YCEM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

This cracks me up and also makes me want to go to NYC and slapping someone.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sheesh Lee, it ain't that bad. LOL

As far as slapping someone, NYC might be the perfect place, they were just voted the rudest place in America! 

I hope Ax Boy and his company do well, and that their product is really as good as they say. We need more innovators and manufacturers in the USA.


----------



## lfnh (Jan 24, 2012)

lmao.
someone has lost their way (or never found it).
i'll go along for the ride.


----------



## lfnh (Jan 24, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Sheesh Lee, it ain't that bad. LOL
> 
> As far as slapping someone, NYC might be the perfect place, they were just voted the rudest place in America!
> 
> I hope Ax Boy and his company do well, and that their product is really as good as they say. We need more innovators and manufacturers in the USA.



300 bucks for stencilled pine handle. 
"Compassion" "Fortitude" "Sam McGee" what BS.

Give me Collins, Scovill. Now your talking well made.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 24, 2012)

Hmmmm....

Artsy Nancy Boy Canuck, got kicked off the family farm and went to NYC to be with his kind, and now has an industrial art studio where he is "Making" axes....cuz' he can't sell his "Sculptures" made from Cat Litter, lint, and old socks.

I wish him well. Nuttier success storys are out there, and he might just do something proper in the process.
If nothing else, making axes as an art form will drive the NYC Ecofascist elite to the vapors, and that is always a good thing.

Guaranteed some artsy hipster moron will buy one of his axes, drink too much imported beer one night, and take out a neighbors tree in the name of "Art". Hillarity will ensue.:yoyo:

I just wonder how long it will be untill the NYC reactionary idiots declare his Art studio a weapons factory or some such.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## lfnh (Jan 24, 2012)

Thinking we outta get a demo unit of the "Compassion" model for Jake and Metals to try out on that OG Spruce then send it on to the LeftCoast for some Redwood action.
Upload that stuff to youtube and sit back for some good laughs over the teeth nashing that would follow.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 24, 2012)

lfnh said:


> Thinking we outta get a demo unit of the "Compassion" model for Jake and Metals to try out on that OG Spruce then send it on to the LeftCoast for some Redwood action.
> Upload that stuff to youtube and sit back for some good laughs over the teeth nashing that would follow.



Oh I'll show it some compassion alright, one swing at a time


----------



## jropo (Jan 24, 2012)

Artsy fartsy Hipster or not, at least SOMEONE is tring to make SOMETHING here.


----------



## k5alive (Jan 24, 2012)

i hope he can make one to match my old ladys handbag and shoes.


----------



## AT sawyer (Jan 24, 2012)

k5alive said:


> i hope he can make one to match my old ladys handbag and shoes.



The word you're looking for is "accessorize".


----------



## PB (Jan 24, 2012)

jropo said:


> Artsy fartsy Hipster or not, at least SOMEONE is tring to make SOMETHING here.



He's not "making" anything. He buys axes from Council tool and paints the handle. Compare his axes to Council's Velvicut line, they are identical. The only difference is the "Council" stamp on the head is replaced with "BMC". From that way he talks you would think he is forging those things in the back room and custom carving each handle.


----------



## slowp (Jan 24, 2012)

Well good for him. He's found a niche market. 

Is he doing anything illegal? If not, go for it. Copy him. Make your own.

Look here. http://www.bestmadeco.com/pages/jobs
You could work for him as an unpaid intern.


----------



## jropo (Jan 24, 2012)

PB said:


> He's not "making" anything. He buys axes from Council tool and paints the handle. Compare his axes to Council's Velvicut line, they are identical. The only difference is the "Council" stamp on the head is replaced with "BMC". From that way he talks you would think he is forging those things in the back room and custom carving each handle.



Sorry was unaware of this!
There is enough copy cats, low ballers, ect.
I'm still all for someone tring to start there own Biz. here in the US, as long as its legit.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 24, 2012)

PB said:


> He's not "making" anything. He buys axes from Council tool and paints the handle. Compare his axes to Council's Velvicut line, they are identical. The only difference is the "Council" stamp on the head is replaced with "BMC". From that way he talks you would think he is forging those things in the back room and custom carving each handle.



DOH! You're right, I was ass-uming he was making his own.

Looks like he might have been in the beginning? The website says he partnered up with a company in 2010 (probably Council).

Anyway, good for the guy if he can foo-foo an ax and get folks that can afford them to buy them.

American entrepreneurial spirit at work. 

#1 Find a market.
#2 Fill said market

If there isn't a customer base out there, he won't succeed. . . The laws of supply and demand apply here, even if he is a metrosexual, hipster numbnut.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 24, 2012)

Big market in NYC I guess.


----------



## lfnh (Jan 24, 2012)

Yupa and same place they sold all those junk bonds from.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 24, 2012)

*Designer axes...the latest fashion accessory?*

Well, if people start carrying axes it might cut down (no pun intended) on muggings. Might get a little ugly during commute hours though....all those New Yorkers fighting for subway seats and now they'll have weapons.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 24, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Well, if people start carrying axes it might cut down (no pun intended) on muggings. Might get a little ugly during commute hours though....all those New Yorkers fighting for subway seats and now they'll have weapons.



I like it
let the wild animals sort each other out


----------



## slowp (Jan 24, 2012)

A Pat McManus story about hatchets. 

HUNTING INDIANA - A Christmas Story


----------



## Gologit (Jan 24, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> I like it
> let the wild animals sort each other out



Yeah but I go to New York once a year. People there are weird enough already. Will I have to start carrying my 660 just for self defense?


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 24, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yeah but I go to New York once a year. People there are weird enough already. Will I have to start carrying my 660 just for self defense?



hell yes, in the land of axes , the man with a chainsaw is king


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 24, 2012)

I like my ax haphazardly sprayed with blue tree paint.

Edit: I'll give him credit for having two tin hats on the wall.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 24, 2012)

Good for him. New businesses are always appearing and disappearing. We shall see.

Re the handle it appeared to have alot of heartwood. And his grind was terrible! No fan to it at all.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 24, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> ...Edit: I'll give him credit for having two tin hats on the wall.



That shows that he knows how to use Ebay.

.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a sacbbard upholstered in paisley for sale, own a piece of the american dream!


----------



## madhatte (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll keep my old Plumbs and Collinses and Sagers. I get 'em for next to nothing at second-hand stores, re-handle 'em, and they're good for another hundred years.


----------



## PB (Jan 24, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I'll keep my old Plumbs and Collinses and Sagers. I get 'em for next to nothing at second-hand stores, re-handle 'em, and they're good for another hundred years.



I have been looking for a good Kelly Perfect axe but they are rarely in good shape or cheap. I just learned a few months ago that Sager's were made near where I grew up but never seen one. They were apparently big out there with you guys in the PNW. 

I am an axe nut, but this BMC stuff is pure marketing BS. I bet he goes to the wonderful wilderness of Jersey to try out the axes.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 24, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I like my ax haphazardly sprayed with blue tree paint.
> 
> Edit: I'll give him credit for having two tin hats on the wall.



It appears the hat in the middle is either a Skull Bucket or the Chicom knock off. I'm betting it's the later.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 24, 2012)

PB said:


> He's not "making" anything. He buys axes from Council tool and paints the handle. Compare his axes to Council's Velvicut line, they are identical. The only difference is the "Council" stamp on the head is replaced with "BMC". From that way he talks you would think he is forging those things in the back room and custom carving each handle.



:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:

Well, that sucks!!!! Here I was wishing some poofer Canuck arteest some good Mojo for at least making a go of it.

Odds are he's straight as a plumb line, broke, and running a hoodwink operation and knocking over the artsy citiot morons, and laughing his ass off. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Now I really gotta wish him well!!!!!!!!
He's pulling a Tom Sawyer on hipsters!

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!! Tears!, OMG!!!


----------



## madhatte (Jan 24, 2012)

PB said:


> I just learned a few months ago that Sager's were made near where I grew up but never seen one.



I think their Puget Sound pattern falling axes are about the baddest-ass double-bits ever made:


----------



## slowp (Jan 25, 2012)

Ah, the Sager. I went looking for 3 or 4 Packwood fleamarket times and finally found one for a member on here.
They usually have them at the flea market, but the price and condition varies. The first one I saw was $55 for just the head, and it had a big divot on the edge. 

Now, I need another reason to go to this year's fleece markets in Packwood.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 25, 2012)

slowp said:


> The first one I saw was $55 for just the head, and it had a big divot on the edge.



Bought one just like that two weeks ago at a barn place just outside of Yelm for $10. Haven't had time to get a handle on it yet. Need to go sort through the pile at Madsen's.


----------



## PB (Jan 26, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Bought one just like that two weeks ago at a barn place just outside of Yelm for $10. Haven't had time to get a handle on it yet. Need to go sort through the pile at Madsen's.



While your at it, keep an eye out for a Kelly Perfect axe. The Jersey pattern.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 26, 2012)

If I find two, I MIGHT let you know!


----------



## slowp (Jan 27, 2012)

What is this Kelley Ax with Jersey pattern? The Fleece Market is only 5 months away!


----------



## madhatte (Jan 27, 2012)

Far left, first graphic.

It'll actually be an unlikely find here -- most of the axes I've found have been variations on the Dayton pattern.


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 27, 2012)

2dogs said:


> It appears the hat in the middle is either a Skull Bucket or the Chicom knock off. I'm betting it's the later.



Skull Bucket is (or was - they're NLA) made in China.


----------



## PB (Jan 27, 2012)

slowp said:


> What is this Kelley Ax with Jersey pattern? The Fleece Market is only 5 months away!



The Jersey pattern has cheeks that extend down the handle a bit. I like the pattern because it has a relatively large cutting edge that doesn't extend out too much.


----------



## PB (Jan 27, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Far left, first graphic.
> 
> It'll actually be an unlikely find here -- most of the axes I've found have been variations on the Dayton pattern.



That axe doesn't appear to be a 'Jersey' pattern. The Kelly Perfect line of axes included Dayton, Michigan, Jersey and multiple double bit styles. Finding a good used axe is hard, even up here in Maine. Most of them look like they were used to build the railroad.


----------



## PB (Jan 27, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Skull Bucket is (or was - they're NLA) made in China.



Maybe this hipster can import some, paint them, and sell them at higher prices. Assembled in the USA!


----------

